# Touche majuscule clavier MacBook



## msinno (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai une toute petite question surement idiote. Au début lorsque j'avais mon MacBook pour taper les chiffre je devais laisser la touche shift enfoncée, puisque capslock me faisait des majuscule des caractères spéciaux (en dessous les chiffres), Je trouvais ca assez pratique... :rose:

Mais du jour au lendemain, ca a disparu, et je ne retrouve pas l'option me permettant d'avoir a nouveaux cette chose assez pratique... 

Someone knows???


----------

